# Turbo Brute



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=120325451328020

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=120325451328020#!/video/video.php?v=120307454663153


this is the one i posted a pic of while back.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Quick... I'd like to see more pics of that thing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4986

^^


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that thing is sick.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice!

Brenton


----------

